# OT. Sudden death of a BB-Black



## Nicola Mingotti (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi guys,

I recently bought 4 BB-Black for experiments. N.1 has already become a wifi-ap.
N.2 is right now on my workbench for experiments with FreeBSD.

The problem is, N.2 worked perfectly last night, but today it does not power up.
I am very perplexed. I have not wired electrical circuits on the headers of this machine till now,
so I exclude I burned it with currents. 

All I did was to install FreeBSD 11.1 in eMMC and change:
hw.usb.template=1; also I did some tests with /dev/led ... nothing really dangerous
i think.

If I remember well I did "poweroff" before unplugging the USB (power) cable
yesterday night. So; I do not understand why the boy died. 

I tried to shoot in the fog to solve it with:
1] keep power button down for more than 8 seconds
2] connect power to the powerjack
3] restart the machine with a SDcard
==> not working. Power led is down, I get nothing from the serial console.

Do you have any suggestion ?

bye
Nicola


----------



## mb2015 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sounds like it is just a bad board. Did you buy it from someone who takes returns?


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Jul 19, 2018)

I bough from Mouser, I'll get info about return, thank you for suggestion.


----------

